# Another what wax to use for black cars thread!



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been looking at various posts all night regarding which wax to use on black cars but I cant come to a decision  There are just so many different options, no real budget in mind either but probably try and get something for less than £100.

My car is metalic black and I would like to try and achieve a nice wet look, any ideas? In the past I've only ever used AG SRP but that was before I discovered this site :thumb:

Looking forward to your suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Megs #16 and #26 look great on black, as does AG HD wax. No need to spend over £50 imho.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

AG HD wax is very good. You won't go far wrong with it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get the prep right because that is were 90% or so of the looks come form.


----------



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, AG HD Wax kept coming up in the posts I was reading earlier but haven't seen it before.

Another one I was thinking of trying was the R222 Concours Wax, like I said before, way too many options! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

chowie said:


> Another one I was thinking of trying was the R222 Concours Wax, like I said before, way too many options! :lol:


That's a very nice wet look wax, one of my favorites. :thumb:

A deeper wet look wax for the same money is Vics concours.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chowie said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, AG HD Wax kept coming up in the posts I was reading earlier but haven't seen it before.
> 
> Another one I was thinking of trying was the R222 Concours Wax, like I said before, way too many options! :lol:


There will be too many options, so if you get one of 'the 3' you have £80 change, what are you going to do with the money? Raceglaze 55 looks good lasts ages (not because of the big pot, we are talking a single application) and you still have a good £40 change or if you wanna save some money then Simoniz original, lasts long and keeps a nice finish
I will also tell you that some budget (bling) waxes, 'takes away' the great finish that black cars can have


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm using AG HD on black, i'm quite happy with it but it's the only decent wax i've tried on it, i'm looking for another for the collection too.

I was thinking of poorboys nattys blue, at £14ish I think it's worth a punt. Reviews i've read seem to be good enough.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Will-S said:


> AG HD wax is very good. You won't go far wrong with it.


I guess you've tried the pot I sent you then...............!

I agree, it's excellent. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

EsiFlow said:


> I'm using AG HD on black, i'm quite happy with it but it's the only decent wax i've tried on it, i'm looking for another for the collection too.
> 
> I was thinking of poorboys nattys blue, at £14ish I think it's worth a punt. Reviews i've read seem to be good enough.


If that is the same as CG xxx , it is not too grand on black 

here are 2 more of the simoniz


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

AG High Def it is then.........................?


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

HD on mine:


----------



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks all, looks like I might give AG HD a go then! Seems to be pretty reasonably priced on ebay


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Blacklight! followed by V7 24hrs later 

Just to throw a spanner in the works!


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got a metallic black XC70. Tried and liked the HD wax, it's awesome value at some of the prices you can get it for and I like AG products. Recently been converted to Blackfire though, Gloss Enhancing Polish followed by the sealant. It looks stunning, really nice wet look without dulling the flake. Would post piccies but I'm offshore for the next two weeks. :doublesho


----------



## SilverSun (Oct 13, 2010)

My Black beeamers wearing nattys blue at the moment, also just ordered some HD to give a go.


----------



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

I also have a white golf and silver CRV to keep clean so can try other waxes too although what will work for a black car will probably not work so well on a white/silver car


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

A good little combo for you is the Lusso Revitalizing Creme and Oro wax.

have a look below.

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=LUS-OROWAX-8

Easy to work with and a nice result. Smells of coconut too. The Creme gives a very nice finish to apply the wax to. And they both come in well under your budget.

Again, just another option to have a look at.

Cheers


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Autosmart WAX for me, designed to contend with some of the bigger names.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Your car is black metallic , you can't go wrong with P21s Concours wax . P21s work very well on metallic colours leaves high gloss and wet look . P21s Concours easiest wax wipe on -wipe off . Blackfire kit great choice too .


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

For me, it's Poorboys Blackhole followed by Colly 845. Nice and slick, durable and above all cheap!


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Red is the new black and my garage queen is Imola red.
3 carnaubas are spectacular on my red and would be on your black:
Pinnacle Souveran, Victoria Concours, Dodo Juice Supernatural. In no particular order.
-John C.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

JohnZ3MC said:


> Red is the new black


:lol::lol::lol:

I don't think so !


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

AG HD WAX ON PANTHER BLACK. :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

AG HD for me also...........


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

^^ Fuuuuu.

That's awesome.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Megs #16 on Panther black iirc (might have been #26?)









AG HD wax on black sapphire


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze 55 on black Ferrari 612 Scaglietti


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

I like CG XXX on Black. Have used it on a golf I did for a friend recently and it's a lovely flakey reflective finish.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No wax at all (just Menzerna PO85 RD followed by Black Hole)








Not the first time I've posted that pic....but then it's not the first time the question's been asked either. Zymol Carbon applied afterwards served to protect the finish, and it is a great wax imho, but to my eyes added very, very little to the finish, if anything.

And outside in the sun


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chowie said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, AG HD Wax kept coming up in the posts I was reading earlier but haven't seen it before.
> 
> Another one I was thinking of trying was the R222 Concours Wax, like I said before, way too many options! :lol:





type[r]+ said:


> That's a very nice wet look wax, one of my favorites. :thumb:
> 
> A deeper wet look wax for the same money is Vics concours.


Great Suggestion...
But how often do you want to wax? If you like to wax fast every weekend then the Autobrite cherry glaze...i know not a wax as such ... but easy on and off beads well looks good and if doing it each week is highly recommended and trim safe ie no residue to mark it.



Avanti said:


> There will be too many options, so if you get one of 'the 3' you have £80 change, what are you going to do with the money? Raceglaze 55 looks good lasts ages (not because of the big pot, we are talking a single application) and you still have a good £40 change or if you wanna save some money then Simoniz original, lasts long and keeps a nice finish
> I will also tell you that some budget (bling) waxes, 'takes away' the great finish that black cars can have


I second the Simoniz original its old school and deserves to stand the test of time lasts ages both the pot and on the car inevitable.



RaceGlazer said:


> Race Glaze 55 on black Ferrari 612 Scaglietti


All these picture posts really confirm that the prep is 90% the finish.



Ross said:


> Get the prep right because that is were 90% or so of the looks come form.


----------



## chowie (Mar 1, 2008)

Made a flying visit to PB at lunchtime today, they recommended Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection so going to give that a try first but thanks all for the advice, very helpful!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

As stated above, it really is the preperation that gets the results. It doesn't matter how mush you pay for a wax, none of them will pull of a miracle finish, the car should look perfect before adding any LSP for the ultimate look.
And i would go for the AG HD wax also, it's a cracking products you can see in the pics.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

chowie said:


> Made a flying visit to PB at lunchtime today, they recommended Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection so going to give that a try first but thanks all for the advice, very helpful!


That's where I got the Blackfire from. You will not be disappointed. Awesome stuff.


----------



## dmason123 (Mar 2, 2011)

Avanti said:


> If that is the same as CG xxx , it is not too grand on black
> 
> here are 2 more of the simoniz


Just had my first experiance with this stuff and for the overall cost its awesome, it requires real work to apply properly but we wouldnt all be on this site if we liked doing things the boring way!
Simoniz original is the first hard wax ive tried but the sense of permanance and protection it gives is something a liquid wax has never come close to with me. Will certainly second Avanti's vote on this product!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

dmason123 said:


> Just had my first experiance with this stuff and for the overall cost its awesome, it requires real work to apply properly but we wouldnt all be on this site if we liked doing things the boring way!
> Simoniz original is the first hard wax ive tried but the sense of permanance and protection it gives is something a liquid wax has never come close to with me. Will certainly second Avanti's vote on this product!


Welcome aboard dude..:wave:
The old simoniz works on any motor and im sure it helped sell the ice blue aygo and the metallic blue pug partner we had, i have 3 pots of it myself.:thumb:


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

Werkstat for me! I don't have a beading shot as when it last rained a little bit my car was dry apart from one blob of the wet stuff :buffer: 
It might be £25 or so for a Trigger but well worth it. Ease of application is also a big plus.

If you want the glass look go for the Jett Trigger, otherwise seek the carnauba version.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dodo-juice-pu...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27b94ed965


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

A.B said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dodo-juice-pu...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27b94ed965


"Brand new, only used once on a car bonnet & wing." classic, that will be used then and no longer classed as new :lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

On my metalic panther black ST220 i use AG Super Resin then Poorboys BlackHole followed by AG HD Wax and it comes up like its straight from the box.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

I used Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub on my last car which was metallic black, always came up well with a quick once over of SRP and then Rainforest Rub on the top -










Got a new pearl black Golf on the way in a few months, hopefully the finish will be as swirl free as possible, so will be trying out the blackfire stuff to see how it compare.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

i used to use AG UDS the autosmart GOLD carnuba.


----------



## Wiz (Jan 19, 2011)

bigalj said:


> For me, it's Poorboys Blackhole followed by Colly 845. Nice and slick, durable and above all cheap!


Same for me - or try Harly wax - £18.50 on fleebay - very impressive carnuba
Wax !


----------



## CiottiM3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dodo wax is great easy to apply and wipe off, and you can get tester posts 2 :thumb:


----------



## andytvcams (Aug 31, 2010)

gib786 said:


> I used Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub on my last car which was metallic black, always came up well with a quick once over of SRP and then Rainforest Rub on the top -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks stunning.


----------



## i5aces (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ your not wrong i would kill for the keys to that


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

I would too, sold it 6 months ago and replaced it with a cheap winter hack. Now due to disgustingly high insurance quotes and rising fuel prices I will be spending the next 3 years in a 1.4 MK6 Golf!


----------

